#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  MARVEL FANS!! List me down your favourite superheros and the reasons?

## Moana

Morning Guys!

My favorite Marvel character is Cap :love:  of course. Its because he does his responsibilities and never wants anyone to die in the movie. Plus his looks in Infinity war though, he looks neigh handsome with that new suit on plus with that beard. xx
*
List me down your favorite superheros?

*85554-fhubtejmfr-1522178889.jpg

----------


## Shana

> Morning Guys!
> 
> My favorite Marvel character is Cap of course. Its because he does his responsibilities and never wants anyone to die in the movie. Plus his looks in Infinity war though, he looks neigh handsome with that new suit on plus with that beard. xx
> *
> List me down your favorite superheros?
> 
> *85554-fhubtejmfr-1522178889.jpg


Tony Stark-Because he's a science geek and he's logical and sassy. I adore his way of thinking and the way he takes care of Spidey is awesome.
I've always been an Iron Man fan girl, and the fact that even Thanos respects him is a cherry on the top.

----------


## Medusa

None other than wonder woman. :yes:

----------


## Moana

Gobi yeah, that moment when Peter says " But I wanted to be like you" and Tony instantly replies with a caring look " But I wanted you to be better than me'' 
That scene was pretty shocking because tony he always is like '' I'M THE BEST IN THE WORLD" type guy but that scene was pretty shocking really!

----------


## Assassin

> Morning Guys!
> 
> My favorite Marvel character is Cap of course. Its because he does his responsibilities and never wants anyone to die in the movie. Plus his looks in Infinity war though, he looks neigh handsome with that new suit on plus with that beard. xx
> *
> List me down your favorite superheros?
> 
> *85554-fhubtejmfr-1522178889.jpg


In Marvel, *Iron Man* (The man who proves super heroes are not born there were created by there actions) 
In DC - *Batman* (As same as Iron Man, Super cool, less self proud about his abilities),
In XMan - *Wolverine* (Man of Brave, He got his own style ) 
All three are my favorites!!!  :Cool: 

wolverine-wallpaper.jpg

----------


## Moana

> In Marvel, *Iron Man* (The man who proves super heroes are not born there were created by there actions) 
> In DC - *Batman* (As same as Iron Man, Super cool, less self proud about his abilities),
> In XMan - *Wolverine* (Man of Brave, He got his own style ) 
> All three are my favorites!!! 
> 
> wolverine-wallpaper.jpg


To be honest Iron Man is quite the best!
His self proud attitude makes him stand out the most, agree or not that is the truth lol! Wolverine is a legend though now comments on that.  :love:

----------


## Shana

> Gobi yeah, that moment when Peter says " But I wanted to be like you" and Tony instantly replies with a caring look " But I wanted you to be better than me'' 
> That scene was pretty shocking because tony he always is like '' I'M THE BEST IN THE WORLD" type guy but that scene was pretty shocking really!


Yeah..Tony has somehow took the responsibility of Spidey and it's kinda cool seeing the narcissistic,sarcastic,immature geek as a father figure.

----------


## Karikaalan

I love Iron man .. and his sense of humour. ..

----------


## Arthi

I like the tales and the other Super Hero characters. I like Thor because he's noble, can be jolly and friendly, but also be serious and bad ass when fighting. Also, he's strong, has interesting abilities, and he is cool.

----------


## Assassin

> Yeah..Tony has somehow took the responsibility of Spidey and it's kinda cool seeing the narcissistic,sarcastic,immature geek as a father figure.


As an Iron man fan hope you like the next iron man, correction it'll be an iron women, *Riri Williams* will be named as Iron Heart (based on Marvel Comics). 

iron-heart-marvel.jpg

----------


## Moana

> As an Iron man fan hope you like the next iron man, correction it'll be an iron women, *Riri Williams* will be named as Iron Heart (based on Marvel Comics). 
> 
> Attachment 103


WHAAT??? Really Iron Women movie is coming out? Is this an official image or are you jusr kidding ? lol

----------


## Moana

> yeah..tony has somehow took the responsibility of spidey and it's kinda cool seeing the narcissistic,sarcastic,immature geek as a father figure.


*
this scene shows us tony's love towards peter! Heart breaking*

31957243_1037878693035155_5522197266745524224_o.jpg

----------


## Moana

> I love Iron man .. and his sense of humour. ..


Haha yeah and his attitude of being a rich dude makes him stand out the most in the team

----------

